# Having friends over and I don't know what to serve



## chopper (Dec 20, 2012)

I need your help. I am having friend's over for dinner tomorrow night and then we will have a game night. My problem is this;
I was planning on having pizza, veggies, and Christmas goodies. Now I realize that one guest cannot have tomatoes or cheese. Should I just serve something else and not pizza, or should I have the pizza and something else?  Would a white pizza be good without cheese?  I have never made a white pizza before. Any ideas for me?  Thanks in advance.


----------



## Alix (Dec 20, 2012)

Make a good hearty soup to go alongside. It will look like you planned it that way.


----------



## chopper (Dec 20, 2012)

Good idea Alix. Now...what kind?


----------



## GotGarlic (Dec 20, 2012)

We love this one: German Potato Soup. It also has kielbasa in it, so it's nice and filling.


----------



## Bigjim68 (Dec 20, 2012)

In my experience, people with specific needs generally accept whatever is in second place.  I would create something as a side dish that would accommodate their needs without changing your menu. Or you could rethink the whole menu.

I like the German Potato Soup idea.


----------



## Kayelle (Dec 20, 2012)

I like the soup idea and GG's idea sounds good.

This would also be good to keep the Italian theme however.  I love this soup.....and spinach can be used instead of kale, and I'd *never *use "fake bacon".  What a crime. lol

Olive Garden Zuppa Toscana Soup | CopyKat Recipes | Restaurant Recipes


----------



## salt and pepper (Dec 20, 2012)

Make two pizzas one with tomatoes and cheese and one without. I am going to make pizza  tomorrow with clams, onion& mushrooms. Just brush the rolled out dough with olive oil sprinkel with oragano and add toppings. You can use any type of fish,shrimp,crab, anything you can make a sandwich with, you can make a pizza!


----------



## salt and pepper (Dec 20, 2012)

Just another thought, coat the crust with BBQ sauce add sliced steak with mushrooms , onions. If someone wants cheese add it to the hot pizza.


----------



## LPBeier (Dec 20, 2012)

BBQ sauce has tomatoes in it.  I know because I was allergic to tomatoes and there were so many things I couldn't have.

I like the soup idea alot.  

Another idea is to make foccacia on pizza dough (I use red and white onion in slices, olives, etc.).  Just roll the dough out (even on your pizza pan) and brush with olive oil, top with the toppings and bake like pizza.  You could have it and a pizza, it and soup or all three.  Whatever suits your time.


----------



## Andy M. (Dec 20, 2012)

You could follow the pizza theme by making a calzone out of some of the dough using Italian coldcuts and roasted red peppers and olives.  No cheese, no tomato.


----------



## chopper (Dec 20, 2012)

So many great ideas!  You are all wonderful. I really like the soup idea, and I want it to feel like a meal for her even without the pizza. I like the idea of staying with the Italian theme too.


----------



## Alix (Dec 20, 2012)

Sorry! I had to run out. Is it dairy in general that needs to be avoided? I'd do a potato bacon corn chowder if not. If you need to avoid dairy in general I'd do a beef barley veggie to go with, and have buns on the side. Need a recipe?


----------



## Dawgluver (Dec 20, 2012)

Maybe chicken corn chowder?


----------



## chopper (Dec 20, 2012)

All wonderful ideas. I think I will go with the soup with sausage in it from Olive Garden this time, but there will be other times for the other ideas as well. So many soups have tomatoes or tomato sauce, so that was a tough one for me. I am a bit nervous that I will be making something for company that I have not tried out, but I really like the recipe. I wonder if it will keep in the crock pot after I make it......


----------



## Kayelle (Dec 20, 2012)

The Zuppa Toscano soup will hold beautifully in a crock pot, Chopper. Personally, I'd line up mugs with spoons on the side and have everyone go at it with a soup ladle.

Enjoy your friends, they are there to enjoy you and the season.


----------



## chopper (Dec 20, 2012)

Kayelle said:
			
		

> The Zuppa Toscano soup will hold beautifully in a crock pot, Chopper. Personally, I'd line up mugs with spoons on the side and have everyone go at it with a soup ladle.
> 
> Enjoy your friends, they are there to enjoy you and the season.



Will do!  Thanks again.


----------



## chopper (Dec 23, 2012)

Oh my gosh the soup turned out great!  It was a hit with everyone, and we had more friends over tonight for lasagna, and I warmed up the soup that was left, and served it to them. The soup was a big hit again!  I used the little gold potatoes instead of russets. I had never made anything with kale before, but will make this again.


----------



## Kayelle (Dec 23, 2012)

Glad you like that soup too, and it was a hit Chopper! Nice job, and thanks for the feedback.

p.s. I've also made it with cannellini beans instead of potatoes....also delicious.


----------



## CWS4322 (Dec 23, 2012)

Another soup that isn't tomato-based would be Italian Wedding Soup. I use kale instead of the escarole when I make that. It is quite easy to make. I use a recipe from one of my Italian cookbooks, but there are tons of recipes for this on the Internet.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Dec 23, 2012)

I'm thinking pulled pork in a chafing dish, with honey-mustard sauce, Sweet Baby Ray's, or whatever you favorite is, and a good slaw.  That way, people can put what they want on their sandwiches.  Season the pork with a little salt, a chopped onion (while it's cooking), and salt & Pepper.  Good buns, not full sized burger buns or Kaiser rolls, but dinner roll size, allows your guest to almost graze, and make their sandwiches petite.  That way, it's not about the meal.  It's about the activity.  Annie veggie trays are then available to graze on as well.  Keep drinks simple.

The pulled pork isn't the stuff that's Q'd for hours, but rather, a Boston Butt cooked all night in a slow cooker, with a touch of liquid smoke for flavor.

Easy, inexpensive, yummy, and fills the tummy.

Seeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Dec 23, 2012)

Oops.  I read the rest of the thread.  I'm late.  Oh well, thought for another time.

Seeeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## Kathleen (Dec 30, 2012)

Kayelle said:


> I like the soup idea and GG's idea sounds good.
> 
> This would also be good to keep the Italian theme however.  I love this soup.....and spinach can be used instead of kale, and I'd *never *use "fake bacon".  What a crime. lol
> 
> Olive Garden Zuppa Toscana Soup | CopyKat Recipes | Restaurant Recipes



I love that soup!  Do you think it would still be good with milk over heavy cream?  (Not as good, but just good.  )


----------



## GotGarlic (Dec 30, 2012)

Kathleen said:


> I love that soup!  Do you think it would still be good with milk over heavy cream?  (Not as good, but just good.  )



I'm sure it would be fine. Remember, though, that the recipe serves 8 people, so each serving has only 1/8 cup of cream. Half and half would work, too.


----------



## chopper (Dec 30, 2012)

Chief Longwind Of The North said:


> Oops.  I read the rest of the thread.  I'm late.  Oh well, thought for another time.
> 
> Seeeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North



I would still love to hear your thoughts chief.  You always have such good ideas, and I may need to call upon your wisdom another time.


----------



## Kathleen (Dec 30, 2012)

GotGarlic said:


> I'm sure it would be fine. Remember, though, that the recipe serves 8 people, so each serving has only 1/8 cup of cream. Half and half would work, too.



Good idea!  Thanks!


----------



## Snip 13 (Dec 31, 2012)

LPBeier said:


> BBQ sauce has tomatoes in it. I know because I was allergic to tomatoes and there were so many things I couldn't have.
> 
> I like the soup idea alot.
> 
> Another idea is to make foccacia on pizza dough (I use red and white onion in slices, olives, etc.). Just roll the dough out (even on your pizza pan) and brush with olive oil, top with the toppings and bake like pizza. You could have it and a pizza, it and soup or all three. Whatever suits your time.


 
You read my mind LP, I was thinking foccacia when I read this  I love garlic and olive foccacia. Maybe some basil pesto pasta with carpaccio


----------

